# (Another) Win. Tinting: Madico's Charcool vs Formula One's Premier vs Suntek's Carbon



## owbert (Jul 7, 2007)

Yes, another window tinting question--i know :angel:

After researching the forums-- my gratitude for everyone's effort on sharing --and calling around my local region it has come down to:

Madico's Charcool vs Formula One's Premier vs Suntek's Carbon Series. The three have a common theme on price; ranging from 240 to 289. the three brands are done by three different shops and their reputation are solid.

The car in question is a 2006 Bmw, 3 series sedan without comfort access, built-in nav. system, and heavy usage of AM radio.

I know of Huper optiks but the inital pricing of it is just too far from what i would like to spend.

I also know about the possible effects of metallic based tints and i do believe it would be live-able.

What i am really looking for is 1) visibility, 2) heat rejection, and 3) neutral appearance (color) and/or low reflectivity.

All three brands and their product lines have been thrown around the forums--interweb, and if i could i would drive to each shop separately and see the products for myself in person but they are all out of the way. quite a drive.

Charcool's has more of a neutral appearance but its trade off is heat rejection. It is also a non metallic and wont interfer with any electronic signals.

While Premier has a high heat rejection but it is the most expensive of the group and the Shop is newer and hence seems like they might have less experience/skill with installing--even if ppl have recommended it.

The Suntek uses a carbon film which is supposedly an equivalent to HO's nano-cerm. base tinting. Would this be the best choice of all three? Although it doesnt seem as though the brand is toted and/or used by the higher tint shops.

--Ty, albert.


----------



## owbert (Jul 7, 2007)

to clarify: the car does NOT have built-in nav. system.


----------



## silvergray (Oct 11, 2006)

I have SunTek in my 325i. 

I don't care for the color or quality of the film. I would probably go with Llumar or Huper Optic in the future.


----------



## owbert (Jul 7, 2007)

@silvergray: if you do not care for the color or the quality of the film then what is it that will make you opt for llumar and/or huper optics in the future? is there anything in particular with your suntek's that you are not "satisfied" with?


----------



## 528JD (May 17, 2007)

owbert said:


> @silvergray: if you do not care for the color or the quality of the film then what is it that will make you opt for llumar and/or huper optics in the future? is there anything in particular with your suntek's that you are not "satisfied" with?


It seems the 'particulars' are a. color & b. quality. In addition, the 'upper-end' shops don't use it.

Suntek is cheap, inexpensive material. But if that's all one can afford for an '06 bmw, then, as the cliche' = you get what you pay for.

I recently put HO on. Best stuff I've ever had. (All windows under $400, and the shop had pre-programmed templates for most cars, making installation nice & quick.) 
I had checked into the formula & Llumar versions of ceramic - neither was readily available.

:dunno:


----------



## silvergray (Oct 11, 2006)

Suntek is pretty annoying. The color varies from almost purplish to a bronzish color depending on the lighting conditions. 

I've seen HO on a buddies car, and the color is very consistant. It just doesn't "cheap" to me. And Llumar also has a good rich color thats very consistant. 

I'm actually going to have my car retinted as soon as my M-Tech and Clears are installed.


----------



## owbert (Jul 7, 2007)

Suntek's Carbon series is out of the picture. Ty for sharing, silvegray (and 528jd).

p/s.: i have seen HO and experienced its effectiveness, but in the end, for myself, i do not want to lay down 4bills for window tinting--or at least right now, maybe another car down the pipeline.

Has anyone else encountered and/or experienced Formula One's Premier and/or Madico's Charcool? Personally or not? Know of someone else that has? Is sharing not caring? (ha).


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

Personally, I do not like Madico. I prefer Llumar. Formula One is made by the same company that makes Llumar. I am *very *picky and in more that 20 years I have *never *been disappointed with Llumar.


----------



## owbert (Jul 7, 2007)

@tturedraider: would you care to please expand on why you do not like madico? the more in-depth you can be with your explanation the helpful it will be.

this would be the second time that i have read on this forum where someone has advised against madico. 

hm...

would llumar centaur be the choice to go with for ppl who do not want electronic interfaces, and platinum plus be the choice for ppl who do not mind the interference?


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

owbert said:


> @tturedraider: would you care to please expand on why you do not like madico? the more in-depth you can be with your explanation the helpful it will be.
> 
> this would be the second time that i have read on this forum where someone has advised against madico.
> 
> ...


My distaste for Madico comes from many years ago when Madico had a clearly (imo) inferior product. I saw lots of Madico tint that turned purple. Dealers used it a lot because it was cheap. To me, Madico will always be playing catch up and never have a top of the line product.

Llumar Centaur is my choice. Llumar Platinum Plus is very reflective and I don't care for it. The difference in heat rejection is minimal. The first car I had tinted with Llumar film was a 1982 Olds. I had that car for 10 years and the film never changed color or bubbled.

The ceramics are the best for avoiding electronic interference. But, the interference issue is limited and depends on the electroninc equipment your car has. Only the newer cars might really need ceramic tint. I have Llumar Centaur on my '04 ZHP and I don't have any interference issues.


----------



## owbert (Jul 7, 2007)

@tturedraider: ty. i guess once a company burns their bridge with you it is hard to go back.

sidenote: both _california tints_ and _pro tints_ on Rosemead blvd in the LA area have burn their bridges with me(!). oh, and solargard is a brand i would think twice before using again. to elaborate, they are cheap but honestly, they try to turn out cars as quick as possible and it shows. on one car they cut the line that was running parallel to the windows edge prematurely and it resulted in an angle cut off on the top. in another one side of the window had too many tiny bubbles that are just an eyesore. it is as though my window had clear acne, sigh.

I wonder what is the equivalent of llumar's centaur for formula one's product line. maybe the Ultimate line.

Is there anyone else with a bad experience using madico?


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

That's why it's so important to do it right the first time. Especially in retail.

http://www.llumar.com/na-eng/Automotive/auto.html

CPFilms Inc.
LLumar® Window Film
PO Box 5068
Martinsville, VA 24115

http://www.formulaone.com/

CPFilms Inc
FORMULA ONE® Window Film
PO Box 5068
Martinsville, VA 24115


----------



## owbert (Jul 7, 2007)

update:

I used Madico's (brand) Charchool (not their CharcoAl) series with 50% on the front row, 35% on the back row, and 35% on the rear windshield. So far i am pleased. The shade of tint ended up being very neutral and not reflective. I can see the interior and the og color of the seats (terra dakota) just fine--which was what i was hoping for.

In terms of heat rejection (my impression of the heat against my skin), in the short of amount of time i have spent with the new tint, it is decent. If anything, minimal. An improvement, of course,compared to not having any tint at all. But this is the trade off of going with 50% in the front row for visibility's sake. And also for choosing a dye tint film for fear of electronic signal interference (i.e.: am/fm radio, nav system, etc). i do believe 35% shade of tint all around would work a lot better.

On another note: The auto-dimming mirror is affected but still works. In fact, sometimes, before the tint, i found the auto-dim function to be too dark versus as of right now--which is an improvement. 

I expect to drop back to the shop in about a week for the area around the dot matrix to be re-pressed to ensure cleaner lines.

i will update with photos and the name of the shop after the follow up--possibly with an edited review/impression of the tint and the shop.


p/s.: pm and/or ask away if anyone has any questions.
p/s.: if i remember, ill update in a few yrs with regards to if madico's tint kept its shade of tint/color


----------



## carguy63 (Jun 14, 2007)

*What about Llumar?*

I have Llumar on my ride it is awsome...I live in Florida and work at a car dealership that is all that we use on the cars and trucks...great u.v. protection and heat deflection!!!
I have 85% all arround almost limo like and keeps the car a lot cooler and thus less strain on the a/c system. I paid 150.00 for the all the windows on my 2001 740i.
Hope this helps...work the on price!!! you don't get if you don't ask !!


----------



## carguy63 (Jun 14, 2007)

*What about Llumar?*

I have Llumar on my ride it is awsome...I live in Florida and work at a car dealership that is all that we use on the cars and trucks...great u.v. protection and heat deflection!!!
I have 85% all arround almost limo like and keeps the car a lot cooler and thus less strain on the a/c system. I paid 150.00 for all the windows on my 2001 740i.
Hope this helps...work them on price!!! you don't get if you don't ask !!


----------

